
Brain Simulation Promised a Decade Ago Hasn't Succeeded - IAmEveryone
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/07/ten-years-human-brain-project-simulation-markram-ted-talk/594493/
======
hhs
Is there any website, project or repository that keeps a track record of
predictions/promises more broadly?

~~~
Bjartr
There's Long Bets, where people or money against their long term predictions

[http://longbets.org/](http://longbets.org/)

~~~
hhs
This is helpful, thanks.

